# deadbeef playing too fast



## hanhtm (May 27, 2016)

Dear all,
I installed via port audio/deadbeef and it always plays with abnormal very high speed.
Do you have any clue about this?
Thanks


----------



## shepper (May 29, 2016)

It might have something to do with the sampling rate: example.


----------

